# Updated Website



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 4, 2009)

Probably against my better judgement here is my updated website.

Have a look around

www.scoredog.tv


----------



## ChrisAxia (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks great Craig and your stuff sounds incredible!! What more can I say but well done! 

~Chris


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 4, 2009)

A good website, Craig! 

And I like your music so very much! 

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Thonex (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome site man!!!

Clean, tasteful... and the music smokes!!!!

Great job!!


Cheers,

AK


----------



## Lex (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool and clean web!

Music is awesome..

aLex


----------



## Hal (Aug 5, 2009)

i like 
much much better then the old one


----------



## Denny (Aug 6, 2009)

Great looking website! But what really struck me was your music. Wonderful work!


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey man, totally dig your new website!
Full of info, nice design, everything easy to find and as always .. lots of slammin music!!


----------



## schatzus (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome...music and site!


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice Craig with great attention getting opening music.

Can you talk about the process of putting the site together?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys

Dave, I used a web designer suggested to me by John Graham. If you want to contact me privately I can pass on that info. It was a pretty big back and forth process with Ron James giving me his 2cents worth along the way. Ron is a good visual guy. I organized what I wanted from the site of course and the music. I now am consistently updating content on my own for the last week or so.


----------



## lux (Aug 7, 2009)

I consider you personally responsable for having me interrupting every activity and listen to SoCal again ...i knew i shouldnt have clicked the link...i knew that...

Yup, website is definitely a very cool mirror of you and your fascinating and inspiring music.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 7, 2009)

That's very kind of you Luca.

John thanks again fro the referral and checking out the site.

Dexter I am afraid my studio is nothing special, certainly not worth a picture.


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 7, 2009)

That's about bloody time :D

But seriously, I've always thought your old website was subpar compared to your music, which I must admit is really top notch. 

New website is looking great though.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 7, 2009)

I always considered my old site the anit-web site. It was like "here is what I do and I don't care if you don't like my site it's the music that counts". I now consider it my store front and as a smooth jazz artist it is a necessity.


----------



## leslieq (Aug 7, 2009)

Sure the website's nice but forget it... it's all about the music... great, GREAT MUSIC. Wow


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks good Craig. I like the layout. I may be updating mine within the next year and it is always good to see layouts that are simple and yet functional. =o


----------



## poseur (Aug 8, 2009)

super-nice, craig!

unfortunately for me,
i'm now reminded that my own site has gone a few years w/o _any_ updating whatsoever,
infos & music included.
crikey.

d


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2009)

Excellent site for an excellent composer.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 15, 2009)

I dig it! Seems to 'match' your music better. 

Side comment: Considering directors see the world in visual terms - the better one's website "looks" the better one's music will "sound"...to them. 

It's like saying, "well...doesn't really matter what I dress like, chicks should dig me because of my neat personality" :D


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 15, 2009)

Excellent professional site! Loved the intro music, the layout and the info, cool stuff 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 16, 2009)

kid-surf @ Sat Aug 15 said:


> I dig it! Seems to 'match' your music better.
> 
> Side comment: Considering directors see the world in visual terms - the better one's website "looks" the better one's music will "sound"...to them.
> 
> It's like saying, "well...doesn't really matter what I dress like, chicks should dig me because of my neat personality" :D



So that was my problem with chicks...damn!
I won't make the same mistake twice...

Thanks D for the look

Glad you like it Theo and Jay

Yeah Brian getting to this point took a while but mostly from me having to do some kind of thinking I am not used to. The web designer was quite patient with me.

thanks also leslieq


----------

